# #1 song on the year you were born.



## wasabi (Mar 10, 2006)

https://home.comcast.net/~josh.hosler/NumberOneInHistory/SelectMonth.htm

Here's mine-"Near You" by Francis Craig


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

1965 ... "Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter" by Herman's Hermits


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 10, 2006)

April 21, 1981: "Kiss on My List" by Daryl Hall & John Oates

I've never even heard of that song...?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

lol.. it's a good one Grumblebee.


My friends wonder why I call you all of the time
What can I say
I don't feel the need to give such secrets away
You think maybe I need help, no, I know that I'm right
I'm just better off not listening to friends' advice
When they insist on knowing my bliss
I tell them this When they want to know what the reason is
I only smile when I lie, then I tell them why Chorus:
Because your kiss your kiss is on my list
Because your kiss your kiss is on my list
Because your kiss is on my list of the best things in life
Because your kiss your kiss is on my list
Because your kiss your kiss I can't resist I go crazy wondering what there is to really see
Did the night just take up your time, 'cause it means more to me
Sometimes I forget what I'm doing, I don't forget what I want
Regret what I've done, regret you?  I couldn't go on
And if you insist on knowing my bliss
I'll tell you this
If you want to know what the reason is
I'll only smile when I lie, then I'll tell you this


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 10, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol.. it's a good one Grumblebee.
> 
> 
> My friends wonder why I call you all of the time
> ...


 
Oh I know that song! I recognize the chorus... Thanks for posting the lyrics! Although, now I'm going to have this song going through my head.   Hehe..


----------



## jkath (Mar 10, 2006)

*1966 ... "You Keep Me Hangin' On" by The Supremes*




...hang on....I must go do something supreme now.....


----------



## The Z (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL

The date I was born.... "Tequila" The Champs

The date I graduated high school... "Boogie Fever" The Sylvers

The date I graduated college... "With or Without You" U2


----------



## VIDEODROME (Mar 10, 2006)

"Afternoon Delight" by The Starland Vocal Band


Never heard of them


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 10, 2006)

1976 ... "Tonight's the Night (Gonna Be Alright)" by Rod Stewart


hmm.....


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 10, 2006)

August19,1960-It's Now or Never by Elvis Presley
Geez is that close to caveman music or what!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 10, 2006)

November 7, 1968
"Hey Jude" The Beatles!!!
That is too cool!!


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2006)

"Superstition" by Stevie Wonder


----------



## middie (Mar 10, 2006)

September 13th 1973... Delta Dawn by Helen Reddy


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 10, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> April 21, 1981: "Kiss on My List" by Daryl Hall & John Oates
> 
> I've never even heard of that song...?


 
Jeez Louise.. I remember seeing this song on MTV... does that make me old or what...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(I remember then looking at Daryl Hall and thinking... that dude looks like some kind of a weird bird...)

"Go Away Little Girl" by Donny Osmond was #1 in the US when I was born.  I know Donny but I have no recollection of this song...


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 10, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> September 13th 1973... Delta Dawn by Helen Reddy


 
That is one of my favorite songs! I used to walk around singing that sound when I was little!! 
That and D I V O R C E


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 10, 2006)

MY Life is passing before my eyes here!!!!!!
Pdswife was born when I started kindergarden,Tancowgirl when I started going out with my husband,Grumblebee was born when my first child was born!!!!I think I just felt another gray hair grow!!!


----------



## BigDog (Mar 10, 2006)

Birthday - 50 Way to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon

Wedding - I'm Your Angel by R. Kelly & Celine Dion

High School - I Swear by All-4-One

College - Slow Motion by Juvenile featuring Soulja Slim


----------



## cara (Mar 10, 2006)

Aug, 21 1974
"(You're) Having My Baby" by Paul Anka with Odia Coates
over there where most of you live...
we had that a few months ago on a german board and I knew what song in Germany it was, but I forget...


----------



## Erik (Mar 10, 2006)

"Me and Mrs. Jones" by Billy Paul, great tune!!!


----------



## The Z (Mar 10, 2006)

Erik said:
			
		

> "Me and Mrs. Jones" by Billy Paul, great tune!!!


 
ummmm... okay


----------



## Shunka (Mar 10, 2006)

Surrender by Elvis, I'm cool with that!!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

brandy :by looking glass
8/20/72


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2006)

*"My Sweet Lord" by George Harrison*
 
*Dec 23rd 1970. *


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2006)

Cold, Cold Heart, by Tony Bennett.  Hope it was the same one that Patsy Cline did - ahem, a little later on.


----------



## Dove (Mar 10, 2006)

didn't go back far enough...


----------



## phinz (Mar 10, 2006)

1969 ... "Everyday People" by Sly & the Family  Stone


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2006)

> didn't go back far enough...


 
awwwwww Marge. Come here and give Sushi a hug! (((((((((((((((((MARGE)))))))))))))))


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 10, 2006)

Dove - can I give you a song????
HOw Sweet it is to be loved by You- James Taylor


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2006)

Sincerely.  But what a fun site!  It is ironic that I've always said if you looked at my CD collection, you'd add 20 years to my age.  I was talking to hubby as I looked this site up, and we cracked up -- we know many more songs from the turn of the 20th century than we do from the turn of the 21st.  It is fun to look at the songs from their period in history, and extrapolate what was going on.  In the 1890s through 1910 there is almost always a song that is from the US Marine Corps Band (Sousa marches, etc).  Three Cheers for the Red White and Blue!  At least they made you want to get up and  move!


----------



## amber (Mar 12, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> didn't go back far enough...


 
 Im guessing you were born after the 1890's  

Ok, my song for 1962 was Johnny Angel, by Shelly Fabres.  I remember that song. Wow I feel old when I look at the responses here


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 12, 2006)

"Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White" by Perez Prado (never heard of it but will have to look it up)


----------



## Raven (Mar 12, 2006)

1961 ... "Hit the Road Jack" by Ray Charles

 What's funny is to see some of my favorite songs listed.  

Afternoon Delight by Starland Vocal Band!  Oh goodness that brings back memories!

Hall and Oats  Oh my!  Just hearing "Kiss on my List" brings back memories of hot nights at the river and the never ending smell of Coppertone and Campfire smoke! (and the song Rosanna by Toto)

~ Raven ~


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2006)

I truly couldn't remember any songs from 1971, poor brain development, I suppose!  Blame it on the fact that me mummy was a smoker and birfed me 6 weeks early!  so below is a whole list of songs, some of which I have never heard of and some of which I fondly recall singing and dancing to as a young lassie!  Like Brown Sugar, Stairway to Heaven and Proud Mary!  Oh, do I miss those simpler times!


http://www.musicoutfitters.com/topsongs/1971.htm


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 12, 2006)

Mine: 1957 ... "Jailhouse Rock/ Treat Me Nice" by Elvis Presley
 
James:  1960 ... "My Heart Has a Mind of Its Own" by Connie Francis
 
My daughter Nancy: 1979 ... "Sad Eyes" by Robert John
 
The day James and I got married: 2003 ... "In Da Club" by 50 Cent
 
LOL  I think I have heard Sad Eyes, but I have never heard In Da Club.  
 
Oh yeah, on the day I graduated high school it was:  1975 ... "Sister Golden Hair" by America.  The day I first talked to James (via computer, March 30, 2000): 2000 ... "Say My Name" by Destiny's Child, and the day I met James face-to-face: 2000 ... "Independent Women Part I" by Destiny's Child.  Finally, the day James arrived in SC: 2001 ... "How You Remind Me" by Nickelback.  
 
 Barbara


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 12, 2006)

VIDEODROME said:
			
		

> "Afternoon Delight" by The Starland Vocal Band
> 
> 
> Never heard of them


 
Consider yourself blessed.  That was a terrible song.  

BC


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 12, 2006)

*When I was born = *1960 ... "My Heart Has a Mind of Its Own" by Connie Francis  
*When I was freed from school = *1979 ... "Hot Stuff" by Donna Summer  
* When the trade school was released from me = *1983 ... "Flashdance ... What a Feeling" by Irene Cara


----------



## Claire (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, elf, you'll know the song when you hear it.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2006)

my birth: "oh, pretty woman" by roy orbison.

high school graduation: "ebony and ivory", by p. mccartney and s. wonder

married: "baby boy" by beyonce' f. sean paul

birth of my boy: "yeah" by usher, f. ludacris and lil john


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 14, 2006)

Year I was born 1970  "ABC" by The Jackson 5. Sounds appropriate
Year I graduated from college 1992 ... "Jump" by Kris Kross . Oh yes, I jumped alright into the big world.
Year I got married 1997 ... "Hypnotize" by The Notorious B.I.G. yes I was hypnotized alright.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Mar 16, 2006)

My Birthday (February 8, 1990)---"Opposites Attract" by Paula Abdul with The Wild Pair

Sister's Birthday (March 24, 1993)---"Informer" by Snow

Started Kindergarten (August 20, 1995)---"Lean Back" by Terror Squad

Graduated 8th Grade (May 18, 2004)---"Burn" by Usher

TODAY! (March 16, 2006)---"So Sick" by Ne-Yo


----------



## funny (Mar 17, 2006)

"The Tide Is High" by Blondie


----------

